# Kansas City Restaurant Delivers Food by Train



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

A friend sent this to me. I've never been to Kansas City, but it looks interesting.

https://roadtrippers.com/stories/at...taurant-your-meal-is-delivered-by-tiny-trains


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

That is so cool! 

Larry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There was a guy from the Philippines looking for some ideas for something similar a couple months back.

Really cool idea, but while KC is closer than the Philippines, it's a little far to go for date night, or kids night.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love Yankee ingenuity!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Love Yankee ingenuity!!


Ingenuity schmooity.

see my previous post. The inspiration for that one was in China somewhere.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Restaurant Train*

Too bad it now gone but there was in Seattle the "Iron Horse Tavern" that had G Scale trains to deliver your drinks and food. The tracks went to every table in the place.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been there, just stepped in to see, I did not have time to have a meal. They trains weren't running at that time - I guess every system has its downtime. If I ever get back there its on my list of places to visit again - hopefully for a meal. 

Although, if you think about it. I've probably eaten lots of meals delivered by trains. I just didn't see it happen!.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Whenever I visit my cousin in Denver, I make sure to stop in Kansas City on the way and eat there!


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

There's one in Little Rock,Arkansas. The trains are goofy and unrealistic,the food is lousy. It's a popular place regardless.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

The Wegmans grocery stores have a train running on an elevated track in the back of the store. It is my understanding that the founder of the chain liked model trains and has put an operating train as part of the franchise deal for new stores. I hope the chain is able to keep that requirement in place. The local store uses a 'G' scale train pulled by a diesel engine.


----------

